# Growth Plate Problems



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Can anyone help? Just brought our new Viz Kenzie home, we saw her regularly from 4 hours old and know where she comes from blood lines etc so know that they did everything possible to ensure the best healthy happy pup. She is 9 weeks old, played fab with Cooper he is 1 in a couple of weeks, very lively played great then suddenly she became lethargic, not eating, sleeping all day and then appeared to be limping. Visit to the vet resulted in sad knowledge that she has growth plate problems, painkillers and anti inflammatorys are all we can do at the moment. I was just wandering if anyone else has experienced this problem.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I have no wisdom on growth plate issue, but I wanted to say I'm sorry you are facing this with your young pup  ! What is the prognosis? I will be keeping y'all in my thoughts & prayers. Best wishes for the most positive outcome possible.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry your little Kenzie is experiencing this trouble! I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers -- she's so young to be having any kind of a problem! Wish I could offer some advice about the growth plate issues, but I can't. I have never heard of it before now. Hang in there and take good care of her. Hopefully it will all work itself out and this issue will become a bad memory and nothing more.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

The condition is metaphyseal osteopathy which is also known as HOD / hypertrophic osteodystrophy Vet says she should grow out of it by the tme she is 1 thats when her plates should have shifted into place. I was wandering if anyone had experienced it and if pups have to be careful with the amount of walking and exercise. Vets again in a week, to find out if she will have to stay on meds or not. Thank you so much for your wishes and prayers. I will keep you informed.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I know just a little via my daughter's riding coach. Her Great Dane has/had this. I didn't think of it with your original post, because I wrongly assumed it just affected large breeds. My understanding is no strenous exercise (running) or long walks, especially on pavement or sidewalks until they mature. No jumping, jumping on & off furniture, or climbing/jumping in & out of a car. I remember reading it about it on the AKC site after Emily told us about her pup. I hope y'all are one of the ones that has no lasting damage and great outcome. Remember Vs can be slower to mature--15-18m. Best wishes & enjoy your new girl


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that you are going through this. I wish you the best of luck and keep us up to date on progress.


----------

